# Arrows hit right, Sight pinned all the way right.



## Mikelew87

To stiff of a spine with a heavy grain point. Try a 400 arrow with a 100 grain point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt gray

Shoot it through paper at 20 yards and see what the tear is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micahgtb

Wyatt gray said:


> Shoot it through paper at 20 yards and see what the tear is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big Left tear.


----------



## chiefjason

Either...

A. the shop did a poor job of tuning your bow.

B. you are torquing the grip hard. 


Start off paper tuning close up. Just a yard or two. The arrow will move back and forth over distance. Pic a short distance and start paper tuning it. When it looks good, you can check it at other distances to be sure. 

If you think it's torque you probably need to work on your grip and how you draw the bow.


----------



## girlsshoot2

More often than not, when a person says they ran out of horizontal sight adjustment, it's the arrow rest. There are many other things that can go into it too, but that's the most common. I assume you're using a peep sight.


----------



## bowyerlife

It has got to be the arrow rest if the sight is all the way cranked over at 20 yards. NO DOUBT. Check your centershot. It is not the arrows.


----------



## Stelmach

bowyerlife said:


> It has got to be the arrow rest if the sight is all the way cranked over at 20 yards. NO DOUBT. Check your centershot. It is not the arrows.


how does one go about properly checking centershot? instead of just eyeing it.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Stelmach said:


> how does one go about properly checking centershot? instead of just eyeing it.










Use rubber bands, use a spring clamp or two, to hold an arrow TIGHT to the riser. Riser is not twisted, right? So, load an arrow on the arrow rest, and move the arrow rest sideways until both arrows are parallel to each other.
This is a very very good starting point, for arrow rest centershot position. Why would you want the arrow rest centershot to point the arrow crooked left or crooked right? MAke the two arrows parallel to each other.


----------



## aledub

Torquing the grip - maybe check your grip? Try relaxing your grip hand and watch where your life line placement is in relation to the riser. 

Ask me about my headaches until I figured out this was my problem.


----------



## bowyerlife

Stelmach said:


> how does one go about properly checking centershot? instead of just eyeing it.



Ok, I just eyeball them unless asked to do otherwise, but I also set centershot 5+ times every day. To do it by the book, what you would want to do is: 1) set the arrow rest up on the bow so a knocked arrow runs approximately through the burger button. Next (2) lock the bow in a vice 3) attach a level to the bowstring and then make sure it is level in the vice 4) attach another level to the arrow you have nocked on the string. 5) adjust the rest height until the levels are equal (sometimes running slightly "downhill" aka nock higher than the arrow rest by up to 1/4" is o.k.). 6) now look down the string from the back (shooter) side of the bow, see if your string is running straight down the arrow 7) if the arrow is sitting inside or outside of the string, adjust the rest to bring the arrow's point to center (so the string is "slicing the arrow in half"). that is centershot. 

If your rest is centershot and you aren't getting good paper tears this is the order which I troubleshoot the problem: 
1) check the arrows, are they spined right?
2) is the timing good?
[[if those 3 things are correct, 90% of bows papertune- so its probably your grip]]
3)Miscellaneous: nock pinch? fletch contact with the cables? (even too much face contact can do it) if its a fall away rest, is that functioning properly? I start looking for "wierd" things on the setup that might cause the problem.


----------



## Hoytjosh

I would check your center shot. It should be between 3/4 and 13/16. If its closer to the riser than that (assuming you're a right handed shooter) I would assume that whoever tuned it just moved the rest in to correct tears because they were getting nock left tears. I would move the rest back to center shot and yoke tune from there. So put twists in the left yoke leg and out of the right to correct tears then your sight should work fine. If your center shot is good, your arrow could be under spined or grip, although most people tend to torque the opposite direction. Good luck!


----------



## Wyatt gray

Adjust to the 20 yard tear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmdavey

Start with center shot!


----------

